# Campbell hausfeld good or bad?



## wnyrob (Mar 10, 2012)

Usually the cheapest nailer or air compressor when i have looked. I plan on buying an air compressor and nailer/ stapler so i can put in moulding and baseboard and repair chairs and couches when the need comes up. 


I was just wondering are they quality tools and will they last if i take good care of them or should i get a more expensive brand?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Funny you should ask that now.....

I have their nailer combo set (and compressor)....bought it back in 2006....used the dog crap out of the framing nailer to build a 2-story garage....now I'm building a 2-story addition....the 'spring' that keeps the nails tight in the magazine had an issue....ordered a new one...hopeing it gets here soon....PIA pushing on the nails by hand....

Otherwise, considering I don't use it for a living...I think it's a good nailer....compressor is noisy as hell....but typicaly of oilless types...


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

If you take care of it and its for hobby work only you might get years out of it. Just drain the air out of the compressor after every time your done using it. If your gun needs requires oil use a good grade like senco. and it should last.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I agree,they are a good value for the money---Not pro quality but tough enough for your uses.

Porter Cable is another low priced gun that holds up well.

Campbell Hausfield compressors are good.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Gotta agree on the Porter Cable Nailers. Mine have given great service for "heavy" DIY use.

As for CH, I have one of their oiled 30gal compressors. It has worked fine for several years of intermitent use, and shows no signs of deterioration. No complaints. 

OTOH, I tried setting it up with one of the CH "kits"; quick connects, air chuck (tire inflator), hose, tire pressure guage, blow gun.
The air chuck broke in half when it fell off the seat of my motorcycle.
The little stick with the numbers blew out of the tire pres gauge the FIRST time it was put on a tire.
The quick connects "disconnect" if you drag the hose thru the grass.
The blow gun leaked from day one, and the hose split within a year.

IOW, the campbell Haulfield kit was one of the worst thigs, anything, that I have ever bought.

But the compressor has worked great.

I'm guessing the nailer's somewhere in the middle.

But, pro or DIY, any tool that quits working or acts up when you are on a ladder is gonna make your day a lot worse.

BTW, treat yourself to at least one decent hose. I have a long, cheap PVC hose that will get from here to there (and twist and kink and pi$$ me off in the process). But I keep a nice rubber hose for the hose closest to the nail gun. My sanity and good nature is worth the $$.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i bought the combo kit a few years ago and the compressor blew up the first day i used it so i exchanged it for another one and its been running strong. i used the 18ga brad nailer for a couple years and it finally crapped out on me definitley not gonna last you forever but not bad for the weekender.


----------

